
Gawker Media revenues up 45% in first half - robg
http://nickdenton.org/5323836/
======
Mystalic
Scare your writers with layoffs and cut out their bonuses, get a 45% boost to
your bottom line. How lovely.

~~~
pohl
I can see how what you describe could decrease expenses, and increase profit,
but how could it increase revenue?

